# Mod-friendly insurers?



## xaero1 (Feb 9, 2004)

Hi there.

I've seen people on the forum discussing a few insurers who are relatively mod friendly. If i could remember the insurer's names i wouldn't post this thread! 

I remember a couple of people saying that the insurer wasn't particularly interested in the power output the mods created, just that it _was_ modified and as such they added a small (and it was small) premium.

Who are they?

The reason i ask is that there is a whale33 GTs-T pushing over 300bhp for sale that i'd quite like to get my hands on.


----------

